# Bios aus Windows einstellen



## mc_gyver (5. August 2003)

Hi Leute kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich einige Bios Einstellung unter Windows ändern kann? Mein Laptop hat kein TFT mehr und ich sehe keinerlei Start des Rechners. Kein RAM-Test, kein aufruf des Bios. Ich weiß also kein Bios Typ. Und keine Tastenkombination mit der ich rein komme! Ich muss eine Tastenkombination drücken und dann bin ich pünklich zum Windows Strat über den VGA Ausgang wieder auf meinem Röhrenbildschirm. Kann mir jemand aus diesem Schlamasel helfen?


----------



## blubber (6. August 2003)

Hi,

hast du es schonmal direkt nach dem Einschalten des Laptops mit F, Alt + F2 oder ähnlichem probiert? In vielen Fällen kommt man mit Alt + einer F-Taste ins Bios.

bye


----------



## Sinac (6. August 2003)

Soweit ich weiß kannste das vom OS nich ran, zwar auslesen,
aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. August 2003)

Was ist es für Laptop?

Versuch mal mehrere Tasten beim Aufruf zu blockieren (drücken) , evtl. (manchmal klappt das) springt er dann ins Bios!

Btw, sollter der Laptop evtl. eine Sonderfunktionstaste und eine Funktionstaste haben um vom TFT auf externen Grafikausgang umzuschalten....


----------



## vogtländer (6. August 2003)

Soweit ich das verstehe nützt es nichts ins Bios reinzukommen, da er das Bios ja nicht sieht, also nicht weiß was er gerade ändert.

Die BIOS-Daten vom OS aus zu ändern ist theoretisch möglich, schließlich funktioniert ja ein BIOS-Update auch nicht anders.

Aber wie das geht, weiß ich auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich brauchst du dafür Assembler und dann läuft das gnze wahrscheinlich auch nur unter dem guten alten DOS.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## mc_gyver (6. August 2003)

*Thx*

Also habe den Tipp mit dem F2 aus prbiert und es hat geklappt er hat den Boot-Vorgang unterbrochen und nach eineiger Zeit hat er mir etwas prasentiert auf dem Bildschirm. Das konnte ich meinen Tastenkürzel auslesen und in das Bios gelangen. Thx für eure Hilfe


----------

